# Sarah Jessica Parker introduces twins



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.handbag.com/celebrity/Sarah-Jessica-Parker-releases-first-image-of-newly-born-twins/v1

they had the help of a surrogate, awwww the pic is so cute xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for that, what a lovely pic


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

It is really nice to see celebrities not opting for the "Easy" adoptions abroad route.  

It must have been really hard to go through a surrogacy for everyone involved.


Lovely picture


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

I do admit to being curious as to why they needed to go the surrogacy route after SJP having their son herself.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Gorgeous picture  So pleased for them. I read that their son was born via IVF and that the girls are from FET (SJP is 44/45 years now). They went down the surrogate route after trying for a sibling for several years (this of course is via a celb/gossip website so to be taken with pinch of salt) Either way they have had a hard journey and so pleased that it has worked out for them.


----------

